
Why Traditional Marketing Will Turn Your Startup into a Garbage Fire - loumal
https://builtin.com/marketing/traditional-marketing-startup
======
sorteranon
>>> "messaging should quickly cover what the product is, what problem it
solves, and why it solves that problem better than all the other existing
solutions.

This is much easier to do by being reactive instead of proactive with the
messaging. In other words, stop telling customers what you are, and start
addressing who they are, what their problems are, and why those problems
aren’t being solved. "

